# 3D water cycle



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a 3D representation of a the water cycle due tomorrow which I did not even start. And I have no ideas what so ever what to do.....Help?

Curse procrastination.....


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Hm, it's been a while since I've written anything regarding the water cycle, but Wiki has a pretty good outline you should probably follow with lots of points to remark upon. Also, you should definitely talk about aquifers so then you can discuss aquitards, which is the most hilarious word in the English language.

And be sure to mention how different amounts of evaporation/water/etc. affect the climate both short- and long-term. That should give you lots of easy filler info.

As well, here's a shameless plug to my neighbor's site. He does/used to do live performances regarding environmental stuff (mainly geared towards kids), but you might find some music to pair with your presentation.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I have to create a 3D model. Thats all I have to do. Its quite easy....... I just have no idea how to make one


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Like making a model out of sand, water, and aluminum foil? Dirt might actually work better if you have to move stuff around. Not sure how complex you want it, but you could have a funnel at the top of an enclosed box (with a window) and pour water into the box and have some mesh at the top to have it "rain" into your little diorama. You could use a flashlight in the back as the "sun" and other things.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Spades said:


> Like making a model out of sand, water, and aluminum foil? Dirt might actually work better if you have to move stuff around. Not sure how complex you want it, but you could have a funnel at the top of an enclosed box (with a window) and pour water into the box and have some mesh at the top to have it "rain" into your little diorama. You could use a flashlight in the back as the "sun" and other things.


Yea its alot easier said then done.... Seeing how I only have 3 hours to do it.


----------

